# ~ KING TUT ' ~ Exhibition Seattle



## Rawshooter (Jul 7, 2012)

A few shots of the "King Tut Exhibition" at the Pacific Science Center' last week.
 .. Not the best "keeper ratio" lol* as there was no Flash allowed in very Dim lighting.
 but I managed to snag a few. - Nikon D90' 85/1.8* .. D5100' 35/1.8*

 1. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 2. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 3. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 4.


----------



## Rawshooter (Jul 7, 2012)

5. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 6. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .. Watch my slideshow of some of the better exposures*

 ...  --->   ~ "KING TUT" ~ Seattle* ~ 07/02/12 - YouTube

 Thanks for lookin'
~ Don


----------



## Jaemie (Jul 8, 2012)

Pretty good, considering the conditions! I especially like #5.


----------



## Rawshooter (Jul 8, 2012)

Jaemie said:


> Pretty good, considering the conditions! I especially like #5.



 Hey' thank you so much Jaimie* .. yes the little old D5100' did amazingly well even at ISO 3200!
 lol' .. not sure how comfortabe the sandals were' but certainly worth their weight in Gold*

~ Don


----------



## Rawshooter (Jul 9, 2012)

.. A few more from the exhibit

 7. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 8. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 9. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 10. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




~ Don


----------

